# Wizards vs. Cavaliers Playoff thread



## byrondarnell66

<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100%><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="silver" width=100% bgcolor= "navy"<tr align=center><td>



Wizards

vs.

Cavaliers



* Schedule**

Game 1: Sunday, April, 22 @ Cleveland, Cavs win 97-82
Game 2: Wednesday, April, 25 @ Cleveland, Cavs win 109-102
Game 3: Saturday, April, 28 @ Washington, Cavs win 98-92
Game 4: Monday, April, 30 @ Washington, Cavs win 97-90
Game 5: Wednesday, May 2, @ Cleveland, TBD * if necessary
Game 6: Friday, May 4, @ Washington, TBD * if necessarry
Game 7: Sunday, May 6, @ Cleveland, TBD * if necessary*

Cavs win Series 4-0


Cavaliers Starters





Cavaliers Bench







Wizards Starters





Wizards Bench






click on player image for stats​</td></color></table>


----------



## SoCalfan21

a little late to be switching bandwagons, isnt it?


----------



## byrondarnell66

edit


----------



## afireinside

I don't blame him for following his other favorite teams. It's hard not to when your team is without its two All-Stars and had only won 2 of the last 10. But I think I'll stick with the Wiz. :biggrin: 

I expect nothing but a sweep for the Cavs. I wouldn't be surprised if one of the games was semi-close. We are a gritty team now and it has came down to the end against a lot of teams.


----------



## byrondarnell66

Wizards may keep a few games close in DC other than that this series is an early rap. Warriors is the only other team in the playoffs I would dare to cheer for other than the Wizards, just glad they made it over the Clippers. Very exciting team. Don't worry afireinside im still sinking right along with the Wizards.


----------



## washingtonwizards00

Other than that Chicago game, we've played every team close until the last minute or the last few minutes. If Antawn can get some help from the other guys, we could win 1 or 2 games.


----------



## Dre

*East 1st round-Wizards vs. Cavaliers*

1. Sun, Apr 22 – at Cleveland, 12:30 pm EDT (TNT) 
2. Wed, Apr 25 – at Cleveland, 8:00 pm EDT (NBA) 
3. Sat, Apr 28 – at Washington, 5:30 pm EDT (TNT) 
4. Mon, Apr 30 – at Washington 
5.* Wed, May 2 – at Cleveland 
6.* Fri, May 4 – at Washington 
7.* Sun, May 6 – at Cleveland 

Kerr analysis​


----------



## Lynx

*Re: East 1st round-Wizards vs. Cavaliers*

Cavs in 5


----------



## garnett

*Re: East 1st round-Wizards vs. Cavaliers*

Cavs really should sweep this.


----------



## Premier

Antonio Daniels and Deshawn Stevenson will have to step up and help Antawn out because the Wizards are out-matched, but I could still see them take the series to six games with strong defense against LeBron and good shooting.


----------



## Like A Breath

*Re: East 1st round-Wizards vs. Cavaliers*

I'm going to say Cavs in 6. They really can suck against crappy teams, it's quite amazing. I wouldn't be surprised to actually see them down a game or two in the series before turning it on to win.


----------



## Mateo

*Re: East 1st round-Wizards vs. Cavaliers*

This shouldn't even be nationally televised. Show a rerun of the Miami/Chicago game in its place, then show this game on tape delay 1am.


----------



## jericho

*Re: East 1st round-Wizards vs. Cavaliers*

I can't imagine the Cavs don't sweep this. Cleveland has enough big men (mostly decent to good defenders) to keep Jamison (the Wizards' only legitimate scoring threat) nice and harried, and with Jeffries long gone and Butler recently gone, Washington really has no one to even pretend to slow Lebron down. 

I expect the Wizards to play their guts out since they have nothing to lose and lots to prove, and hopefully a spirited effort will give them some kind of momentum going into next season. This is a great opportunity for guys like Blatche, Mason and Harvey to garner some national attention and cement their role on the team going forward by stepping up big, since someone has to in order to avoid complete embarrassment on national television. 

This could even be exciting to watch...at times. But the hard truth is that the Wizards team that earned a spot in the playoffs is not the Wizards team that will play in the playoffs. Doesn't matter how inconsistent the Cavs are. They can virtually mail it in and still win in 6 games. If they actually try, this should be a sweep.


----------



## Javelin

*Re: East 1st round-Wizards vs. Cavaliers*

Jamison is going to have a HUGE series, wouldn't be surprised if the Wizards took a game, even two.


----------



## jericho

*Re: East 1st round-Wizards vs. Cavaliers*



Javelin said:


> Jamison is going to have a HUGE series, wouldn't be surprised if the Wizards took a game, even two.


I hope you're right, but he'll be double-teamed mercilessly. Cleveland will probably be daring guys like Thomas, Hayes and Stevenson to demonstrate that they're scoring threats in this series.


----------



## Carbo04

*Re: East 1st round-Wizards vs. Cavaliers*

If the Cavs don't sweep this LeBron has got some explaining to do. No Arenas, and no Butler? Jamison is nice but he can't win a playoff game on his own. At least he shouldn't. This is the closest thing to a full round playoff bye that you can get.


----------



## HB

*Re: East 1st round-Wizards vs. Cavaliers*

The scheduling is weird, a TNT sunday game is weird


----------



## 77AJ

*Re: East 1st round-Wizards vs. Cavaliers*

Cavs in 6 games.


----------



## futuristxen

*Re: East 1st round-Wizards vs. Cavaliers*

This series is the closest thing to having a bye in the first round there is in the playoffs. Just hope the Cavs don't get bored.


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: East 1st round-Wizards vs. Cavaliers*



Lynx said:


> Cavs in 5


..........


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: East 1st round-Wizards vs. Cavaliers*



HB said:


> The scheduling is weird, a TNT sunday game is weird


Yeah it felt a little weird watching them today, and not in prime time...


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: East 1st round-Wizards vs. Cavaliers*

Man this is torture to watch.


----------



## HB

*Re: East 1st round-Wizards vs. Cavaliers*

Jamison has been playing really well this past couple of weeks


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: East 1st round-Wizards vs. Cavaliers*

this is just a drag game. Not even the crowed seems to be that interested. I just don't feel or see the playoff atmosphere.

Hurry up caves and end Washingtons misery.


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: East 1st round-Wizards vs. Cavaliers*

Gewn Stafani on the PA???? Come on....


----------



## futuristxen

*Re: East 1st round-Wizards vs. Cavaliers*

John Thompson is reaaaallly stretching to create drama in this game.


----------



## Premier

*Re: East 1st round-Wizards vs. Cavaliers*

The only impact player on theWizards, right now, is Antawn Jamison. It doesn't look good for them.


----------



## Premier

*Re: East 1st round-Wizards vs. Cavaliers*

Wizards get within four and then Larry Hughes hits a three at the buzzer so that the Cavs are up seven at the half.


----------



## Premier

*Re: East 1st round-Wizards vs. Cavaliers*

Cavaliers up seven at the half, 48-41.




> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#0e3764">*WASHINGTON WIZARDS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Antawn Jamison, F</td><td>22</td><td>7-17</td><td>0-4</td><td>5-7</td><td align="right">4</td><td>7</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>19</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">DeShawn Stevenson, SG</td><td>19</td><td>2-7</td><td>1-1</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Etan Thomas, FC</td><td>12</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jarvis Hayes, SF</td><td>21</td><td>2-6</td><td>1-3</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Antonio Daniels, PG</td><td>23</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>5</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Darius Songaila, PF</td><td>6</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Andray Blatche, F</td><td>1</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brendan Haywood, C</td><td>5</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Michael Ruffin, PF</td><td>6</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">3</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>16-43</td><td>2-9</td><td>7-10</td><td>7</td><td>25</td><td>9</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>10</td><td>41</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*37.2%*</td><td>*22.2%*</td><td>*70.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 3 (4)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13">
> </td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#061642">*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Sasha Pavlovic, GF</td><td>17</td><td>3-8</td><td>1-2</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>9</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Larry Hughes, SG</td><td>22</td><td>4-8</td><td>1-3</td><td>3-3</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>12</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Zydrunas Ilgauskas, C</td><td>15</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Drew Gooden, PF</td><td>18</td><td>3-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">LeBron James, SF</td><td>21</td><td>4-8</td><td>0-1</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">0</td><td>4</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>9</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Donyell Marshall, F</td><td>2</td><td>1-1</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ira Newble, GF</td><td>4</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Eric Snow, PG</td><td>7</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Anderson Varejao, FC</td><td>11</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-6</td><td align="right">4</td><td>8</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>18-41</td><td>3-9</td><td>9-14</td><td>6</td><td>25</td><td>9</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>8</td><td>48</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*43.9%*</td><td>*33.3%*</td><td>*64.3%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 1 (0)</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Big Mike

Their not shooting the ball all that well and playing no defense, its surprising they're only down 7 points at the half. Wheres mr. 50% shooting Stevenson been the last few weeks, hes been awefull.


----------



## afireinside

Caron not expected to come back this series reports Eddie Jordan

That's bad news, but at least we know he won't be playing hurt and injuring himself for next season. Does anyone know if this game will be on CSN tomorrow?


----------



## Big Mike

Should be, question is do you really want to watch it?

Edit: Yes its listed on CSN at 8:00


----------



## washingtonwizards00

Great effort, just couldn't come up with the W. We should get something out of playing them that close- how bout we're only down 1 and 1/2 to 1/2. My one question from that game is when we were getting killed on the boards, why did EJ keep Etan and Brendan on the bench for the whole 4th quarter? Oh well, it probably wouldn't have made a difference.


----------



## afireinside

I love how this group of guys never stops playing 110%. They are always playing scrappy so they can earn the win. It's just tough to see them down the stretch with such little talent to go to. If only Caron or Gilbert, one of the two, were here. Then this would be a series.


----------



## byrondarnell66

The series is going just as we though, they play hard but they just don't have the talent to match up with Cleveland. I just wished Stevenson and Hayes would step up and hit some shots and help out Jamison for a change, maybe they will when they come home. EJ should also know by now that playing Songaila at Center doesn't work well expecially late in games, EJ quoted that Haywood gets his minutes by playing hard yet he did just that and still found himself on the bench in the 4th qtr.


----------



## f22egl

Game 3 is a blowout, they are down big in the 1st half in game 3. The Wizards simply don't have enough right now without Arenas and Butler.


----------



## Brandname

Good series Wizards fans. I know it must be tough to watch Washington put a crippled team on the floor, but they fought extremely hard. 

Good luck next year. Hopefully you will be able to stay healthy.


----------



## washingtonwizards00

Nice effort once again, but still no win. I would have loved to see how far the Wiz could have gone with a healthy team. It was nice to see AD and Antawn fill up the stat sheets, but it would have been nice just to have that one win and avoid the sweep. Oh well, I'm looking forward to next season and just praying that we can draft a good big man this summer.


----------



## byrondarnell66

Well their out. Im done with basketball this season. See you guys on draft night. Great effort just not enough.


----------



## afireinside

Well, at least we can look at this series as a good way to give our players who don't usually get a lot of playing time some valuable playoff experience. 

Byron, I hope you will stay somewhat active during the offseason. I always enjoyed your posts. That goes for everyone as well.


----------



## byrondarnell66

I will if anything intresting comes up. but for now


----------



## Big Mike

Whats the deal with Brendan Haywood? Another site reported he left the bench before the game ended, than was the first player to leave the Arena and didn't even comment to reporters. Its also reported that his name was removed from his locker.


----------



## afireinside

Big Mike said:


> Whats the deal with Brendan Haywood? Another site reported he left the bench before the game ended, than was the first player to leave the Arena and didn't even comment to reporters. Its also reported that his name was removed from his locker.


Really? That's pretty big news. If he cuts ties with the team then I could see the Wizards looking to trade for a big man. We could see a good deal come around (Gasol, KG?).


----------



## washingtonwizards00

I'd love for the Wiz to draft someone like Al Horford from Florida or Brandan Wright from UNC in the draft. I'm gonna be extremely pissed if we draft some European again and never see him play. I wonder how long those two will be around. I'm thinking they'll both be gone by the time we pick. And by the way, has anyone heard about that Pecherov guy we drafted last year?


----------



## Big Mike

afireinside said:


> Really? That's pretty big news. If he cuts ties with the team then I could see the Wizards looking to trade for a big man. We could see a good deal come around (Gasol, KG?).





> Wizards center Brendan Haywood, who did not record a point or a rebound in 10 minutes of action in Game 3, did not get off the bench last night as Coach Eddie Jordan instead turned to Calvin Booth as his first center off the bench.
> 
> Haywood has been frustrated by his inconsistent playing time since Jordan replaced him as a starter on April 1. He left the bench area before the buzzer sounded and was the first Wizard out of the locker room. Oddly, the nameplate above Haywood's locker stall already was missing when reporters filed in for postgame comments.
> 
> While Haywood's departure suggested that his future as a Wizard could be up in the air, several players lobbied to keep the team's core group together and make another run when everyone returns healthy in the fall.


link


----------



## Big Mike

washingtonwizards00 said:


> I'd love for the Wiz to draft someone like Al Horford from Florida or Brandan Wright from UNC in the draft. I'm gonna be extremely pissed if we draft some European again and never see him play. I wonder how long those two will be around. I'm thinking they'll both be gone by the time we pick. And by the way, has anyone heard about that Pecherov guy we drafted last year?


Horford and Wright will be selected before the Wizards pick. Pecherov is *supposed* ? to sign with the Wizards this summer.


----------



## f22egl

Hopefully the Wizards can find a gem in the draft. After all EG has not only drafted Andray Blatche in the 2nd round but also Michael Redd when he was with the Bucks


----------

